# 0.80$ EGR delete for M57 (35D)



## torqueisking (Apr 11, 2014)

NOTE: THIS IS AN OFF-ROAD MODIFICATION.

Go to Lowes or Home Depot and buy a 1.5" copper test cap.









Cut as shown with tin snips









Bend it as shown









Hammer it flat on an anvil









Find a 34-35mm OD socket (or other cylinder) and trace it on to the copper blank with a Sharpie









Use tin snips to trim your copper blank. 









Remove the engine cover, EGR cooler V-clamp and clip from the intake hose. Move the intake hose to the right so you can access the EGR cooler screw.









Loosen bolts 4 and 5. Move the EGR cooler to the left enough to slide your copper blank between the cooler outlet and EGR inlet.









Tighten bolts, v-clamp, re-attach intake hose clip, push hose back on, install engine cover and you're finished.

It'll throw codes but it runs great and you no longer need to be concerned about the carbon build up issue. Need an e-test? Take the blank out, clear the codes, drive and you're good to go.


----------



## Nadir Point (Dec 6, 2013)

EGR is not the primary cause of CBU.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## sirbikes (Aug 17, 2012)

No but it helps. You can have it coded out as well.

Lot of folks with diesel trucks delete the EGR ... very common.



Nadir Point said:


> EGR is not the primary cause of CBU.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

I have what may be a dumb question. What if one simply pulls the connector off the EGR valve. Will it just stay closed? I know it will generate a fault, but so does plugging the flow.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

KeithS said:


> I have what may be a dumb question. What if one simply pulls the connector off the EGR valve. Will it just stay closed? I know it will generate a fault, but so does plugging the flow.


I don't know but I believe that ultimately you want to prevent soot from accumulating inside the EGR cooler itself. The best way to do that is to insert the block off where the exhaust manifold and the EGR cooler meet (opposite side shown in this post)..


----------



## torqueisking (Apr 11, 2014)

KeithS said:


> I have what may be a dumb question. What if one simply pulls the connector off the EGR valve. Will it just stay closed? I know it will generate a fault, but so does plugging the flow.


Limp home mode... very low power. The block doesn't affect power and generates different faults.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

Nadir Point said:


> EGR is not the primary cause of CBU.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


What is the primary cause of CBU in your mind?


----------



## DozerDan (Dec 18, 2013)

Hoooper said:


> What is the primary cause of CBU in your mind?


I was wondering the same thing. How does carbon build up get inside the intake, if not for passing through the EGR? The exhaust soot being pumped back into the intake system would be the only way for build up to get inside of the intake would it not?


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

DozerDan said:


> I was wondering the same thing. How does carbon build up get inside the intake, if not for passing through the EGR? The exhaust soot being pumped back into the intake system would be the only way for build up to get inside of the intake would it not?


I believe Hooper was asking a rhetorical question.


----------



## DozerDan (Dec 18, 2013)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> I believe Hooper was asking a rhetorical question.


Yes I have seen a few of Nadir's posts. I figured I would break down the simplistic version of how the system works, just to be clear.


----------



## lpcapital (Mar 1, 2007)

Nadir Point said:


> EGR is not the primary cause of CBU.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


True. CBU bulid-up are the result of soot from the EGR mixing with oil particles from the CCV (crankcase ventilation).

You can have CBU without EGR (see the N54 gasoline engine) but hardly get any CBU when you remove the oil from the CCV: the soot will not have anything that acts like a glue...

Obviously if you remove soot by plugging the EGR you will reduce CBU.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

Comparing m57 build up to n54 build up is like comparing gorillas to termites


----------



## Nadir Point (Dec 6, 2013)

Blowby from the draft tube routed back to the intake pre-turbo is the primary cause of CBU. Soot-carried EGR would have nothing to adhere to. The car would have much larger problems (premature valve seat wear, for one) than long term intake coking if significant amounts of soot we're coming through the intake. Blowby is also often mixed with plenty of water under the right (wrong?) circumstances, creating an emulsified water-oil goop, repeatedly baked on inside the intake tract with heat cycles.

Soot carried back in via EGR certainly adds to it more or less, depending on EGR-dependent driving styles and environment, but it is a distant secondary or tertiary overal consideration in the mix of variables causing CBU in this particular vehicle. It will be the last thing I address combating the CBU problem in my 335D.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

If the egr is the last thing you address for carbon build up, I hope for your sake that you don't address things slowly.

FWIW, I'm one of few (but growing in numbers) people who can report on what the consistency of the build up. Any build up that you find clogging the intake and runners is chock full of soot. Our egrs operate at 99% practically all the time, there is a tremendous amount of soot going through the intake. Compared to the build up that comes from blowby which largely collects on the valves and is rock hard and very difficult to clean, our build up collects everywhere after the egr valve and is soupy in nature and easily scrapes off. You are right that without any oil through the ccv there likely wouldn't be build up, but its far more effective and practical to shut off all the soot (easy) vs shutting off all the oil through the ccv (very difficult). FWIW I have been running an egr block and meth for at least 6 months, with no ccv filtering. When I first did those I checked the intake and head and it was completely black and layered in carbon. After just a few months I checked again and the intake runners were completely clean and the plenum was pretty much clean.

How many of you don't visit e90post? CBU is pretty much a thing of the past over there, lots more experience, debate, and research is available.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Valve overlap is the other possible contributor. Intake and exhaust both open at the same moment could allow some blow back into the intake area.

I agree that CCV would be a primary source of the oily, moist, residue that seems to be collecting in the intake area.


----------



## sirbikes (Aug 17, 2012)

Is the only function of the EGR to reduce emissions? Or is it to also regulate combustion temps? Will blocking it off cause hotter temps and create more NOx particulates, causing the SCR system to use more urea? There always seem to be tradeoffs. 

And what meth system did you install and is it easy to do?

BTW, here is my stuck EGR valve after 76k miles. The gunk is not hard and dry -- it's more like semi-hard goop which you can stick a toothpick in and break off. Just this year there seems to be a lot more CBU buildup happening in my engine. Slight drop in mpg and more frequent regens. Even the oil was thicker and blacker than normal, if that makes sense.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

sirbikes said:


> Is the only function of the EGR to reduce emissions? Or is it to also regulate combustion temps? Will blocking it off cause hotter temps and create more NOx particulates, causing the SCR system to use more urea? There always seem to be tradeoffs.
> 
> And what meth system did you install and is it easy to do?
> 
> BTW, here is my stuck EGR valve after 76k miles. The gunk is not hard and dry -- it's more like semi-hard goop which you can stick a toothpick in and break off. Just this year there seems to be a lot more CBU buildup happening in my engine. Slight drop in mpg and more frequent regens. Even the oil was thicker and blacker than normal, if that makes sense.


EGR reduces NOX by reducing combustion temps.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

sirbikes said:


> Is the only function of the EGR to reduce emissions? Or is it to also regulate combustion temps? Will blocking it off cause hotter temps and create more NOx particulates, causing the SCR system to use more urea? There always seem to be tradeoffs.
> 
> And what meth system did you install and is it easy to do?


Egr affects combustion temps which affects nox production. Logging has shown though for whatever reason that exhaust gas temps arent really affected by a block off.

Urea injection appears to be tied directly to fuel consumption and just verified by nox reduction. My urea use seems to have decreased since I am getting slightly better mileage overall.

Build your own kit is the only option at this point for meth. Mine was from Burger motorsports when they were still making them to work with the JBD. A handful of people have gone through the effort of figuring out the electronics now. Buying a universal kit or piecing your own together seems to be the only option now


----------



## Geotrash (Dec 22, 2013)

Nadir Point said:


> Blowby from the draft tube routed back to the intake pre-turbo is the primary cause of CBU.


I understand what you're saying with your post, Nadir, but is fails the "smoke test" (sorry, I couldn't help myself - I love puns). Others have clearly said that the consistency of the CBU in their cars is mainly soot, or combustion particulates. While I agree with your premise that blow-by gases form a substrate and creates the conditions for CBU, I don't see how it could supply the particulates in sufficient quantity to actually create CBU to the level that others are experiencing.

Can you elaborate on your reasoning further? If not, or you've explained in more detail elsewhere, then I'll search for it.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Geotrash (Dec 22, 2013)

Hoooper said:


> How many of you don't visit e90post? CBU is pretty much a thing of the past over there, lots more experience, debate, and research is available.


Hooper, do you have any links to some of the more informative threads? I'm interested in this because it's logical that CBU will eventually become a problem in the 328d so I'm trying to educate myself on the true causes, influencing factors, and remedies. I'd like to drive my d for 20 years if I can.

Cheers,
Dave


----------

